# Toro Power Max 826 LE 38622



## JimBo_KW (11 d ago)

I am thinking of buying this used snow blower.






Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com





He is asking $850 Can ( $740 US)

Looks good and ran OK but it hasn't been used much lately. 

Thoughts, is this a good machine?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*He is a little high on the price. They go for 500 here in my hood. Other than that looks good.*


----------



## nosnhojm (18 d ago)

I sold my old blower, that same model, last week for $450 USD. It was 12 years old.


----------



## JimBo_KW (11 d ago)

Thanks for the information. I have decided not to buy at that price.


----------

